# Tournaments



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

*Chunky Luv and a few other Pff members took some Alabama money last year. We need to plan to go get some more!!*

* 13th Annual* 
* Orange Beach Spearfishing Tournament* 
* October 26-27, 2007* 
* Tacky Jacks Marina* 
* Orange Beach, Alabama* 

* Director Mike Wade* 
* Weighmaster Mike Wade
*

*<U> OFFICIAL RESULTS</U>* 

* Master Spearfisher - Shon Turner*
* Team Award - Triggerfish* 


*Fish Category Team Weight (lb.)* 

*<U>Amberjack</U>* 

*1st - Norborne Turner Triggerfish 48.55*
*2nd - Shon Turner Triggerfish 19.65*
*3rd - None* 

*<U>Barracuda</U>* 

*1st - Shon Turner Triggerfish 24.75*
*2nd - Norborne Turner Triggerfish 24.00*
*3rd - Kevin Trussler Chunky Luv 18.35* 

*<U>Flounder</U>* 
*1st - Norborne Turner Triggerfish 5.00
2nd - Jesse Gonzalez 3.05*
*3rd - Shon Turner Triggerfish 3.00* 

*<U>Grouper</U>* 

*1st - Shon Turner Triggerfish 20.40* 
*2nd - Kevin Trussler Chunky Luv 15.20*
*3rd - Casey Therrell 8.20* 

*<U>Snapper</U>* 

*1st - Felix Hotard Chunky Luv 24.45* 
*2nd - Forrest Phillips Tourists 22.45*
*3rd - Kevin Trussler Chunky Luv 22.35*


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Brandy,

You can count me in on the Tourney this year if there's room. When is this years tourney scheduled? Any other spearfishing tourneys to get in on this year?


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't forget about MBT's Guns and Hoses tourney. That's a good one too! 

I had a lot of fun shooting in both of these tourneys! I hope to get into more of them this year.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh yeah!!!!! Cant wait!!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Are these tourneys usually on the weekends? If so I'm in as well, just need to find a ride.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *flyingfishr (3/12/2008)*Are these tourneys usually on the weekends? If so I'm in as well, just need to find a ride.


Guns n Hoses was over a Saturday and Sunday.

I think the Orange Beach tourney was Friday/Saturday, but can't remember for sure.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Found this for the 2008 Tournament:

*The 14th Annual 
Orange Beach Spearfishing Tournament 
October 19 - 20, 2008 
Schedule of Events 

Weigh Station 
Tacky Jack's Marina 
Friday, October 19th 5-7 p.m. 
Saturday, October 20th 5-7 p.m. 

Awards Ceremony 
Tacky Jack's 
Saturday, October 20th 7:30 p.m. 
Tacky Jack's will offer food and entertainment*

And this one:

*33rd Annual*

*Alabama Open Spearfishing Rodeo*

*July 25-27 2008*


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Here are the other Alabama tournys

http://www.alabamaspearfishing.com/


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Hopefully I can jump in on some of that action too.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

:claphey boys the Alabama open will be here in a few weeks!!!!! The Mobile Rig Divers will be wanting to get some of our money back from you. We will be ready this year. No puking in the regulator and no beer for five days prior to the first dive. Where ya at Sliman ? We arecoming with bands loaded andrazor sharp tips. Pick a spot and let it fly. Man we all need to shoot this one. I hear they will have some great prizes this year!!!! i love summer


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

"Guns and Hoses" is August 9 & 10 2008.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

sweet, that is a saturday and a sunday.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

If any of you guys going would like another shooter on board. Let me know. love to hear that the tourneys are back.

let me know if anyone would like to start practicing now. I am willing and ready. honestly i'm just itching to get back on the water.

SSI


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't wait. Did my first tournaments last summer and it was a blast. 

Time for scouting/practise/fish fry.... repeat:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Got a post tryin to snag some roof repairs...they were nice at the shop and already ordered the lower unit.....if I get enough spare change and pay for it the Cat will be back in the water!


----------

